# NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit!



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

At long last we are ready to announce a wiring kit for the manual headlight leveling system incorporated in many of the Hella headlights (for Mk 4's) that are being sold in our GB's. 
Unlike another kit that is available elsewhere, this kit is * plug and play * and includes everything you need to connect the system! 
To use this kit, you must have: 
(1) Hella ecode lights with leveling motors 
(2) Mk4 rheostat/instrument light dimmer switch
Another available kit requires you to remove the three wires from your dimmer switch plug and transfer them to the rheostat plug. The problem is that without the factory removal tool, this is nearly impossible to do without damaging the wires! 
* This kit includes an adapter plug that connects to your dimmer plug and carries the signals over to the rheostat without altering your car's wiring. No wire splicing is necessary. *
I apologize for the delay in developing this product, but information that I needed was just recently posted. (and I've been quite busy with front fog wiring kits







) We saw another kit and initially thought that this kit would be simple and could be included in a package price. But then we found out how inadequate that kit is. Not all wiring was included. The install would be very difficult. The wires on your dimmer switch plug have to be removed from the plug and transferred to the rheostat plug. I tried this myself on the bench with plenty of working room and good light, and I could not get the wires out. I read that some people had acutally cut the wires on their car to get them out of their plug. This was unacceptable to us so I developed a complete kit so that everyone should be able to wire up the system without problems. As such, the kit came in at higher cost than planned and will require an additional purchase. 
The leveler wiring kit is priced at $44.99 shipped to the US or Canada. 

*******************************
Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit
*$44.99 shipped to USA and CANADA * 

*******************************



_Modified by [email protected] at 7:55 AM 4-21-2005_


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Count me in for that one....








PayPal sent ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

count me in aswell


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Nice setup Jeff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BostonVR6 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (GS Audio)*

It sounds like some complicated wiring.....any pictures? just so i konw what im getting into? i got the mk4 J ecodes on order from cullen.
I think ecs has a kti but it looks like 3 wires







not sure how effective that thing is.
THANKS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (BostonVR6)*

The complicated part is handled by the harness itself. You just have to follow directions and plug terminals into holes and plugs into switches.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Bump for a GREAT idea because I've installed 2 sets of motors and had to tear the #%^&! plugs to bits to get the wires out.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Gern_Blanston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gern_Blanston* »_Bump for a GREAT idea because I've installed 2 sets of motors and had to tear the #%^&! plugs to bits to get the wires out.

Took some headwork then Jeff finally thought of it why on earth did we not do this right away!


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Cullen)*

where do you go through the firewall with that?


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (MacDalund)*

There is a rubber grommet beside and behind the brake booster.....


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

ok i sent my money by paypal and i email ed you guys do u have my mail with proof of purchase? it came form [email protected] please respoond to my email thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (MarkSmith2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkSmith2000* »_ok i sent my money by paypal and i email ed you guys do u have my mail with proof of purchase? it came form [email protected] please respoond to my email thanks.

Yes we have it!


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

why are you yelling at me?
sorry 
jeez


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (MarkSmith2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkSmith2000* »_why are you yelling at me?
sorry 
jeez

yelling?








I didn't use caps or bold, exclamation point is to show enthusiasm.


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Can you confirm that you have received my Paypal payment for the Levelling harness...
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (rene2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rene2* »_Can you confirm that you have received my Paypal payment for the Levelling harness...
Thanks.

Yes we have it. Sorry, I had some email issues during the week.


----------



## graayfa (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey
Just sent my payment. Put me on the list. 
On a side note, when do you think the lights from the GB will be shipped? I am from the GB that ended on Jan 01 2005


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (graayfa)*

Does the kit work with Jetta MK4 OEM HIDs?
-AJ


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (AJB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AJB* »_Does the kit work with Jetta MK4 OEM HIDs?
-AJ


Yes, but HID's have a 12-pin plug instead of 10-pin and the pin assignment is different. Also pre-2003 and 2003+ HID's are different. Here is a great resource for doing this on 2003+ HID's. There's probably enough info here to figure out the pre-2003 units as well. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1263903


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

ar ethese in stock?
when is mine goign to be shipped?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (MarkSmith2000)*

I am making them as the plugs become available. The first batch, including yours, will ship Monday.


----------



## KI4HOK (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

One more in!! Jeff we are going to keep you busy.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (KI4HOK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KI4HOK* »_One more in!! Jeff we are going to keep you busy.

Jeff likes that!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Luckycar (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Ordered mine too! Thanks Jeff!


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

very 
interested 
in stock im buying 
have ecodes on the way


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (DUBSPORTN)*

Jeff hi,
Question regarding the 3 end pins towards the headlight harness.
Are they required, it seems like there is one for ground, one for power, and one signal wire. Am I correct?
If yes, why are the kits from ECS with only one wire per headlight? I just got mine, and I will be very p*d off if it is not working.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*

I meant I got mine from ECS not from you guys. Just making it sound clearer.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_Jeff hi,
Question regarding the 3 end pins towards the headlight harness.
Are they required, it seems like there is one for ground, one for power, and one signal wire. Am I correct?
If yes, why are the kits from ECS with only one wire per headlight? I just got mine, and I will be very p*d off if it is not working.









Yes they are required. They only give you the signal wire on that harness. Notice they say "knowledge of your headlight wiring is required". That means they're not giving you instructions and they don't want any tech support calls, it's up to you to figure out. If you had the auto-leveling system, those other wires might be there already so the kit doesn't include them. Anyway, I would suggest that you see if you can return it in new condition. Otherwise you'll have to buy VW wire ends at the dealer and do some wiring. The hardest part will be transferring the 3 wires out of your instrument dimmer plug into the new plug. Sorry for the bad news.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*

The ECS kit tells you to jumper the +12 and Grd wires to existing wires going to the headlight itself. This is why only the variable wire from the control needs to come in from outside. It will work, I'm sure many have done it that way.
The kit presented in this thread is a much cleaner solution. I started with the ECS kit and did something similar myself, made a bundle of three wires (24-gauge, the motors do not require thick wiring) that branched out to both lights, and ran the three wires inside the car and connected appropriately in there. I connected to a +12 source that is on whenever the car is running, since I wanted to be able to adjust even if I didn't have the headlights switched on (I haven't disabled the DRLs).
The ECS kit includes all the headlight connectors and little water plugs you need to do this.
Edit: Please see corrections below, I think I got my kit from PGPerformance, not ECS.
Mike


_Modified by mhackett at 8:15 AM 2-10-2005_


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes, but HID's have a 12-pin plug instead of 10-pin and the pin assignment is different. Also pre-2003 and 2003+ HID's are different. Here is a great resource for doing this on 2003+ HID's. There's probably enough info here to figure out the pre-2003 units as well. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1263903
 
That link doesnt work does anyone have the pin-out for the 03+ HIDs?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (mhackett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhackett* »_The ECS kit tells you to jumper the +12 and Grd wires to existing wires going to the headlight itself. This is why only the variable wire from the control needs to come in from outside. It will work, I'm sure many have done it that way.

Yes. But you have to buy the VW repair wires to get the correct terminals for the plug, unless you go _inside_ the headlight and splice wires internally.

_Quote »_The ECS kit includes all the headlight connectors and little water plugs you need to do this.

I bought that kit as a starting point before I began this design. My kit DID NOT include any small parts. Just the 6-port plug with the control wire and a short red wire. That was all, exactly as shown here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster vr6* »_ 
That link doesnt work does anyone have the pin-out for the 03+ HIDs?

As his post says, his server is down a lot. The link works but the images and .pdf are not working currently. Check back now and then and I'm sure it'll be back. If not, IM him. I just looked at it last week.


----------



## wrh3 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
As his post says, his server is down a lot. The link works but the images and .pdf are not working currently. Check back now and then and I'm sure it'll be back. If not, IM him. I just looked at it last week. 

I have the 2003+ wiring pdf on my www (R32 page), just scroll down to the HID install pics and it is there.....I think it is the same one:
http://www.billswebspace.com/vwr32.htm


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

I probably have faulty memory on that (many months ago), I'm sure you are right. I think I might have gotten my kit from PGPerformance, it included a lot more than what you show in that picture, that's for sure.
Thanks for the correction and sorry for the confusion.
Mike


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (mhackett)*

I do not have that water plug either, but anyway I will try jumping ground and power from the cables before the headlight harness.
This should work I guess. I do not really see a reason why, except that will put little more Wattage on the fuse for the headlights when I am using the motor.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*

BTW, since I have not installed it yet. Is the switch actually moves the lights upwards or down ?


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*

picked up a set of hid ecodes
just paypaled jeff
cant wait for this harness to come in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (DUBSPORTN)*

*AVAILABILITY UPDATE-*
Whew you guys know how to keep me busy! The first batch went out Monday morning and should be delivered by now (to US buyers that is). Of course Canadian customs will determine when those packages arrive, probably around middle of next week. 
I'm working on the second batch now but ran into a snag. I reordered the wire terminals when I announced the kit to prevent running out. Well they arrived today but the vendor in the UK sent the wrong terminals!!







It will take another week to get the correct ones so production will be delayed. I have enough parts to build those for everyone who paid *before today Feb 10th*. The two orders that came in today and any new ones will have to wait for the terminals to arrive. I'll be shipping the current batch Saturday AM and Monday AM as I get them ready. This part shortage will also affect orders for the front fog harnesses BTW. 
EDIT: 2/15/05- parts back in stock and production resumed. 
I also noticed today that apparently some of the harnesses got out of here without having the labels put on them. It shouldn't be too hard to figure out, but my instructions talk about the four branches that are labeled RIGHT, LEFT, GROUND, and SWITCH. The left and right branches have 3 wires with VW terminals and rubber seals on them, the left branch is very short. The ground branch is a short ground wire, and the switch branch is 2 very long wires that are only partly covered. I hope that helps identify those unmarked harnesses. 

_Modified by [email protected] at 9:26 PM 2-10-2005_


_Modified by [email protected]llen.com at 7:25 PM 2-15-2005_


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

do you have the fog light harness yet?
can i get a paypal for that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (MarkSmith2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkSmith2000* »_do you have the fog light harness yet?
can i get a paypal for that?

The fog light harness has been available for some time. Go to:
http://www.eurocullen.info
Mk IV forum
Euroswitch thread
There is a paypal button there. 
As mentioned above, production on those is delayed also. 


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:56 AM 2-11-2005_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_I do not have that water plug either, but anyway I will try jumping ground and power from the cables before the headlight harness.
This should work I guess. I do not really see a reason why, except that will put little more Wattage on the fuse for the headlights when I am using the motor.

That's how I wired mine - from the low beam circuit. Since these are using power from the instrument panel light fuse they can't be drawing all that much current. Jeff, did you measure how much current the motors draw?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (dennisgli)*

No, in fact I do not have a Mk 4 at my disposal. I was going largely on information gathered from vortex threads, mostly your recent posts on the subject and the great pinout info you have on your site. I know that the leveler motors consume little current from previous experience on another model, and there should be lots of room left on that fuse S3 since panel lights are so low wattage. 
If you are installing or adding motors to headlights, you should put a small glob of white grease in the ball and socket joint when you snap the adjuster piece in.


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

ok i paied you for the fog light harness please send asp and email me asps when shipped


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I know that the leveler motors consume little current from previous experience on another model, and there should be lots of room left on that fuse S3 since panel lights are so low wattage.

I know they draw less than 2amps because the power supply that I used when testing can barely put out 2 amps. Should have written down what the power supply said - maybe when the weather improves I'll takes some measurements. Also meant to measure the range of the control signal voltage.
I like your kit's taking power from the instrument panel - makes more sense to me than using the low beams. Why didn't you use the ground for the dimmer too? Would have been even cleaner.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Why didn't you use the ground for the dimmer too? Would have been even cleaner.

I'm not sure why. I think I was looking at it from the headlight plug end, I knew i'd have to go to the dash to get some signals and it seemed silly to go right past the battery looking for ground. But that may be an upcoming change, if you guys think you can take three wires thru the firewall instead of two.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Jeff, or anyone else that might know. What is the connection order for the wires in the headlight harness?








I assume the pin 1 is the ground, but I am not sure, which one of 3 and 5 is the signal cable and which the power one.
To bad that there are no wiring diagrams for the e-codes.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_To bad that there are no wiring diagrams for the e-codes.

Wiring diagram for E-codes.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (dennisgli)*

Thank you Dennis. That helps a lot.
Cheers!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_But that may be an upcoming change, if you guys think you can take three wires thru the firewall instead of two. 

I think it would be a cleaner installation to take the ground from the rheostat - then you would only have to make connections at the lights and at the rheostat. But I'm not sure where your kit connects to ground - at the battery? Under the battery? The hard part is getting a wire through the firewall - getting three through isn't much harder - particularly if they're all sleaved together.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (dennisgli)*

The ground wire is intended to connect at the battery. The two wires are sleeved in 1/4" vinyl tubing, but I stop the tubing short because I figured it wouldn't fit in the grommet.


----------



## neonix (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Dennis, thanks again for the diagram.
After having all that it was not very hard to install.
I used few tap connectors to get power and ground from the lower beam, just 10 cm before the headlight harness. It worked out very well.
The Firewall was easy to penetrate from the engine towards the inside at the main relay-box connector hole. I used electrical fishing wire.







I think that you will have to make a large opening at the firewall, in case that Jeff decides to bundle 3 cables from the control switch.
I got repair cables from the Dealership which I used, about 8$ for 2.







Interesting was the headlights, which I had aligned month ago, moved up, which leads me to think that the motors are not in position 0 when new. Now I have to drive between level 2-3 so I do not blind people.
I will go for alignment sometimes this week.


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

Got my harness today.







Really well made, the look is OEM. got my e-mail confirmation on Feb 7th. So just 8 days to get to Canada...And clear customs...That's fast...Thanks Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (rene2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rene2* »_Got my harness today... 

Now go brave the cold and put that sucka in! I want to hear a review. 

*UPDATE*
All parts are in and production has resumed. 
I am going to follow *dennisgli*'s suggestion and run the ground wire all the way to the rheo along with the other two wires. However, I will still stop the vinyl jacket several feet short because I don't think it will go thru the grommet nicely. I would appreciate some feedback from buyers. Get out there and install your kits and report back!!


----------



## rene2 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Now go brave the cold and put that sucka in! I want to hear a review.
> Sure will do Jeff...But I have to wait for the lights to come in..I'm in the Cullen GB for HELLA E-codes with leveling motors...Think the delivery date is around mid March...


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Now go brave the cold and put that sucka in! I want to hear a review. 

*UPDATE*
All parts are in and production has resumed. 
I am going to follow *dennisgli*'s suggestion and run the ground wire all the way to the rheo along with the other two wires. However, I will still stop the vinyl jacket several feet short because I don't think it will go thru the grommet nicely. I would appreciate some feedback from buyers. Get out there and install your kits and report back!!









i got my harness and my ecodes
im ready going to attempt to install 
i hope this stuff is idiot proof! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

so does that mean jeff that you can start to make my fog light harness ??
lol i still wating on my lvl morotr harness i order it 2 fridays ago lol


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (neonix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_I used few tap connectors to get power and ground from the lower beam, just 10 cm before the headlight harness.

That's what I did also. Works fine but I like the idea of taking it from the instrument light fuse - why should the motors only work when the low beams are on?

_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_The Firewall was easy to penetrate from the engine towards the inside at the main relay-box connector hole. I used electrical fishing wire.







I think that you will have to make a large opening at the firewall, in case that Jeff decides to bundle 3 cables from the control switch.

I used the "throttle cable hole" - seemed like there was plenty of room in that one for three wires.

_Quote, originally posted by *neonix* »_I got repair cables from the Dealership which I used, about 8$ for 2.

I ended up having to go to three dealers to get enough of these. Two just gave them to me for free - though one gave me the wrong one. The third tried to charge me about $8 for a single pin - then somebody else came out and corrected him, that they were only sold in pairs.
I think the Cullen kit is worth it just to avoid the hassle of trying to find the pins. They are available from Impex and ECS Tuning but you still have to take the stock pins out of the old dimmer switch connector - and that is an experience to avoid!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this kit.


_Modified by dennisgli at 6:28 PM 2-16-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (MarkSmith2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkSmith2000* »_so does that mean jeff that you can start to make my fog light harness ??
lol i still wating on my lvl morotr harness i order it 2 fridays ago lol

Just made it tonight! Your leveler harness should be there any day, at the mercy of customs. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for this kit.


Thanks, Dennis!


----------



## Redwolf18t (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Paypal payment sent for leveler harness.







Hope I made it in time for next batch.


----------



## Redwolf18t (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (Redwolf18t)*

Jeff just sent payment please confirm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what is ETA of next shipment














Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (Redwolf18t)*

Yes I got it, thanks. Unlike many of you, I'm in bed after 1:00 am.







You're looking at a ship date of Mon, prolly.


----------



## Redwolf18t (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## graayfa (Jun 1, 2002)

Hey Jeff
You sent me an e-mail on feb 09 2005 stating that my harness ( leveling harness) was shipped and I should get it on or about feb 11 2005.
It's feb 20 2005, still no harness. If you have a tracking number or other reference number so I can look into this?
alan
[email protected]


_Modified by graayfa at 2:43 AM 2-21-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (graayfa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *graayfa* »_Hey Jeff.......

returned your email, sorry I missed it the other day. It was hiding between the Canadian meds and the cheap Rolexes.


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got my harness and everthing to work with my OEM HIDs. There were a few differance you could change in furture designs for OEM HID users. First off there is no need to run a ground wire. Second the little clips that plug into the headlight adapter need to be changed to the small ones. But other than that it was cake.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ginster vr6* »_I got my harness and everthing to work with my OEM HIDs. There were a few differance you could change in furture designs for OEM HID users. First off there is no need to run a ground wire. Second the little clips that plug into the headlight adapter need to be changed to the small ones. But other than that it was cake.






























The kit was not designed for the OEM's, so there are differences. Are you saying that it's real tight on the back of the 12-pin HID plug? The only difference is the size of the wire crimp barrel.


----------



## ginster vr6 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The kit was not designed for the OEM's, so there are differences. Are you saying that it's real tight on the back of the 12-pin HID plug? The only difference is the size of the wire crimp barrel. 
 I know they weren't designed for them i was just saying for future users. The adapter I have used the smaller connectors on the outside terminals of the 12 pin.


----------



## Redwolf18t (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: (ginster vr6)*

Hey Jeff, just got my harness in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you guys do nice work







Looking forward to doing the install hopefully this weekend if it doesn't snow again







thanks again


----------



## MarkSmith2000 (Oct 21, 2004)

thanks cullen got my fog light harness.


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: (MarkSmith2000)*

just ordered my harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Owned page 3!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaneco13* »_you still have fog light kits correct? 29.99
lemme know cause i am getting a euroswitch from a local guy


_Quote, originally posted by *tdi2vr6* »_How much for the Fog light harness?
1. Will DRLs stay on (when switch is in off position)?
2. Will DRLs turn off when the switch is in the parking light position (second position)?
Finally, is there any way to activate parking lights on either side with the signal stalk? (when car is turned off, I can keep the light on the right or left side by selecting the respective blinker mode 'up/down')
Thank you









_Modified by tdi2vr6 at 7:44 PM 3-4-2005_

Talk to Jeff on these questions (see first post) email him!


----------



## DUBSPORTN (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (mhackett)*

have already 5 hours invested 
can figure this stuff out 
im sorry im not mechanically inclined
here is what i have 
oem jetta hids 
ecs 10 to 12 pin adapters
jeffs (euro cullen) leveler adapters
what am i missing seems the plugs do not fit in the 12 pin correctly
on my 12 pin the 1 (motor power) slot is taken and the 11 slot (control for motor)
is empty 
in what slots on the 12 pin do i put the wires from the leveler harness
to get even more confused some people say that i don't need the ground















can any one help me 
i thank you in advance


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (DUBSPORTN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUBSPORTN* »_here is what i have 
oem jetta hids 
ecs 10 to 12 pin adapters
jeffs (euro cullen) leveler adapters
what am i missing seems the plugs do not fit in the 12 pin correctly
on my 12 pin the 1 (motor power) slot is taken and the 11 slot (control for motor)
is empty 
in what slots on the 12 pin do i put the wires from the leveler harness
to get even more confused some people say that i don't need the ground


First of all, this harness was not designed for oem HID's as I have said before, so you do not need to use all the wires and the plug terminal #'s are different. 
The only info I have is what _GTI_Matador_ posted for 2003 and up HID's in this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1263903 
I have the pdf document on my pc and can email it if necessary, the link often does not work. Below is my understanding of what he says to do in that document. 
I think the motors are already grounded on the HID's, so you don't need the brown wire. You can just tape over the ends of it. If there is already a wire in pin 1 of the 12-pin ECS plug, then it probably provides the power for the motor, so you can tape over the ends of the yellow wire also. You definitely want to plug the gray wire into pin 11 position of the ECS adapter harness plug. 
Now, according to _GTI_Matador_, you have to modify the wiring INSIDE the headlight. There is supposed to be a wire going from the leveling motor to the ballast. He says to cut that wire halfway. There is also a wire going from pin 11 of the headlight to ???? (he doesn't say where it goes), he says cut that wire also and splice the cut wire from pin 11 to the cut wire from the motor. The other cut ends can be taped off. 
Once again that is my understanding of his excellent document, I hope it works that way.


----------



## supervw69 (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (mhackett)*

Sent paypal for wire harness...its unders my sisters name marie4172. Please let me know if you got it??


----------



## MacDalund (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (supervw69)*

I ordered exactly 1 week ago and I recieved today. 
I must say that this kit is very professionally put together! I'm quite impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now I just need my Ecodes at arrive!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (MacDalund)*

Question: You do specify that this is for Hella e-codes... but I would assume there is no reason why it wouldn't work with OEM Valeo lights?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Arsigi)*

I'm sure it would. If both brands are oem correct replacements, then the pinouts would be the same so that they would match the car's plug.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm sure it would. If both brands are oem correct replacements, then the pinouts would be the same so that they would match the car's plug. 

That's what I thought. Paypal payment sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grauelf (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Arsigi)*

Hi, Jeff, I sent you a paypal payment, just wondering if you got it. It should be under augustine
Thankx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (grauelf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grauelf* »_Hi, Jeff, I sent you a paypal payment, just wondering if you got it. It should be under augustine
Thankx

Yes. I sent the confirmation to the email that the paypal came from.


----------



## aprturbo2003 (Feb 21, 2004)

Money sent!


----------



## ski-cheap (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

You said you need the Hella e-code headlights. DO you know if this kit will work with the OEM HID system? I think they are produced by Bosch.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (ski-cheap)*

The answer to your question is yes, and no.







The OEM HID's have a different wiring harness... plus you apparently have to wire around the auto-leveling mechanism if you want to manually control them with the rheostat. Re-read the first page of the thread, and check out the link that discusses this. 
Welcome to a fellow PNW-er.







Join the insanity here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Jeff - I haven't got a confirmation yet, just a Paypal 'receipt'. Could you double-check on my order? 



_Modified by Arsigi at 4:20 PM 3-10-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Arsigi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arsigi* »_
Jeff - I haven't got a confirmation yet, just a Paypal 'receipt'. Could you double-check on my order? 

I sent the confirmation to your paypal-registered email address. That's the only address I know, so that's where it goes.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I sent the confirmation to your paypal-registered email address. That's the only address I know, so that's where it goes.









Didn't get it - weird. Perhaps my spam-blocker doesn't like you.







No sweat though, just wanted to double-check.


----------



## grauelf (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Arsigi)*

Hi Jeff, Just recieved the harness. I was really impressed by the quality of it. Everything looks oe but a lot better. The instructions are easy to follow as well, everything is labeled. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now all i need is my lights. lol Can't wait to use it. Thanks Again.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (grauelf)*

Jeff- Are these leveling wiring kit still in stock? Or do i have to wait for another batch?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (grauelf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grauelf* »_Hi Jeff, Just recieved the harness..... Now all i need is my lights. lol Can't wait to use it. Thanks Again.

Why wait? You can install the harness at any time, u don't gotta wait for the lights. That way when the lights arrive, you'll have a quick install time! 

_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_Jeff- Are these leveling wiring kit still in stock? Or do i have to wait for another batch?

Not in stock, I make them to order on an ongoing basis. I'm currently about a week from payment to shipping an order.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Not in stock, I make them to order on an ongoing basis. I'm currently about a week from payment to shipping an order.

Jeff, according to what you said, I can pay now and expect shipment within 2 weeks correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (siuson2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siuson2* »_
Jeff, according to what you said, I can pay now and expect shipment within 2 weeks correct?

Yes.


----------



## siuson2 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Yes. 

Thank you, and you should expect my payment soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aprturbo2003 (Feb 21, 2004)

Did my rheostat ship? I recieved a notice on my wiring but not the rheostat.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (aprturbo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aprturbo2003* »_Did my rheostat ship? I recieved a notice on my wiring but not the rheostat.

pls see email!


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Received my harness this afternoon - thanks guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I had previously purchased a certain other wiring kit mentioned elsewhere in this thread, so I have the two to compare side-by-side, and really there is no comparison.


----------



## CaptainMurphy (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: (Arsigi)*

Paypal sent for leveler harness. Thanks for uncomplicating this setup!


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

I tried emailing Cullen and got a returned emailed.
Anyway, I'm looking to buy this leveler wiring kit, the fog light kit and a bora grill.
Do I have to purchase all 3 individually? Is their a hold on any of these products?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (BOSS_MJF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOSS_MJF* »_I tried emailing Cullen and got a returned emailed.
Anyway, I'm looking to buy this leveler wiring kit, the fog light kit and a bora grill.
Do I have to purchase all 3 individually? Is their a hold on any of these products?

No issues with emails now!?


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Cullen)*

I did my install over the weekend, and it was straightforward and fairly easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was installing the fog-light wiring harness at the same time, which got me to thinking: you ought to offer (perhaps you already do and I missed it?) a combination leveller-and-fog-light kit. That would have been the only improvement I could think of. Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (BOSS_MJF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOSS_MJF* »_Anyway, I'm looking to buy this leveler wiring kit, the fog light kit and a bora grill.
Do I have to purchase all 3 individually? Is their a hold on any of these products?

The wiring kits must be bought separately through harness _AT_ eurocullen.com. The easiest way is to use the paypal buttons for each one. However, if you prefer, you can add the two harness prices together and paypal $74.98 to that email address with the note of what you're ordering. The wiring kits are being made to order currently.


----------



## VWjunki (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! ([email protected])*

That is the strangest site I have ever been on? How the heck do you know how much anything is??
Weird?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (VWjunki)*

What website? Noone has been talking about any website, the items covered in this thread are offered IN this thread, the above statements were refering to paying or emails to those email addresses, no URLs were listed?!


----------



## VWjunki (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit! (Cullen)*

Thought there was a website I went to? Maybe it was someone else, sorry ??


----------



## VWjunki (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

do you supply instructions ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (VWjunki)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWjunki* »_do you supply instructions ?









Yes.


----------



## cartooney (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I just sent paypal payment for both fog and leveler harnesses. Thanks,
Kim DeMulder


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (cartooney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cartooney* »_I just sent paypal payment for both fog and leveler harnesses. Thanks,
Kim DeMulder

Yes I got it. I tried email confirmation, but your spam blocker is fierce. You may be missing some important emails, like ones I'll be sending you.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

thanks jeff i got both my wireing kits in the mail last week.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CaptainMurphy (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the great looking harness Jeff, it just arrived. The connectors are very well attached. It is clear that this is the best possible solution for those of us who hate wire taps with a passion.







Thanks for making this easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (CaptainMurphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMurphy* »_Thanks for the great looking harness Jeff, it just arrived. The connectors are very well attached. It is clear that this is the best possible solution for those of us who hate wire taps with a passion.







Thanks for making this easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We are trying hard to make everything "PnP"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (CaptainMurphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainMurphy* »_Thanks for the great looking harness Jeff, it just arrived. The connectors are very well attached. It is clear that this is the best possible solution for those of us who hate wire taps with a passion.







Thanks for making this easy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Aye Aye, Cap'n!


----------



## grauelf (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi Jeff, I just wanted to let you know it wasn't that hard to install the wires, it was actually easier than i thought. It just took a little while to fine the whole through the firewall. The only thing that I had a problem with was when i was installing the fog light harness, the wires to the first light was a bit short, I would have liked to have put the relay somewhere else, but I felt I was really limited in movement. There wasn't really much room to where to put it. Maybe in the future giving a little more lenght. I would have much rather put the relay closer to the firewall, rather than the fender. Thanks though, Instructions were very clear, and all the plugs fit nicely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit (grauelf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grauelf* »_I would have much rather put the relay closer to the firewall, rather than the fender.

Just curious - why would you want to put the relay by the firewall rather than near the battery and the lights?


----------



## grauelf (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit (dennisgli)*

I saw somebody here put it closer so that it would be out of the way of weathering, plus it's kinda cramped with the distance of the wire going around stuff to put it in a good spot. Im not talking about adding great length to it. Probably would have been good if it had 6-8 more inches that's all. But everything else was perfect.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit (grauelf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grauelf* »_ Probably would have been good if it had 6-8 more inches that's all. But everything else was perfect.

But if I did lengthen the left headlight wire, would I not also need to lengthen the right side wire and power and ground and shorten the wire to the switch?  At this point I think I'll just add a few inches to the left wire and leave the rest alone.


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit ([email protected])*

jeff,
can you confirm that i have paid, about a week ago, for a set of reho wiring harness...
can you give me an estimated time that you'll be able to ship it over???
thx
p.s. my e-mail / paypal account that was used to pay is...
[email protected]
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit (rpmjunky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rpmjunky* »_jeff,
can you confirm that i have paid, about a week ago, for a set of reho wiring harness...
can you give me an estimated time that you'll be able to ship it over??? 

Paul- You paid me on April 8 for a fog light harness, not a rheo harness. I just emailed you the tracking # for the fog harness. That is the only payment from you to <[email protected]>.


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (VWjunki)*

Jeff...I bought a used set of Hella Ecodes and it came with the leveling switch with a plug and some wires...do I still need the whole leveling motor wires your selling?


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Paul- You paid me on April 8 for a fog light harness, not a rheo harness. I just emailed you the tracking # for the fog harness. That is the only payment from you to <[email protected]>. 


oops...my confusion...
got the tracking # http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thx


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (BOSS_MJF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOSS_MJF* »_Jeff...I bought a used set of Hella Ecodes and it came with the leveling switch with a plug and some wires...do I still need the whole leveling motor wires your selling?

Since I can't see what you have I do not know. Maybe some detailed pics would help.


----------



## grauelf (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But if I did lengthen the left headlight wire, would I not also need to lengthen the right side wire and power and ground and shorten the wire to the switch? At this point I think I'll just add a few inches to the left wire and leave the rest alone. 

It was just a suggestion. However, I just wanted to compliment you on your work, reguardless. Everything looks more high quality than most i've seen on other websites. And if there were any other wires i would have to buy, id buy them from you. Thanks Again for the great work.


----------



## rpmjunky (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: NEW- Mk IV Headlight Leveler Wiring Kit (rpmjunky)*

got the harness...
flawless workmanship...
thx jeff...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Since I can't see what you have I do not know. Maybe some detailed pics would help. 

Here is a pic of what I have...








Whats the shipping estimate time now?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (BOSS_MJF)*

Yes you would still need a harness. The two things on the left are the things that hold the reflector on lights that DO NOT have leveler motors. The plug fits the rheostat and has wire leads for you to attach wiring to if you wish to wire it all up yourself, but that isn't a lot of help. at least you have the rheostat already. 
I'll be calling the dealer this afternoon for an update.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'll be calling the dealer this afternoon for an update. 

Good news. The plugs are here and I can resume making leveler harnesses. The prepaid orders should be finished this weekend, a few will go out tomorrow.


----------



## LiBlackRabbit (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yes you would still need a harness. The two things on the left are the things that hold the reflector on lights that DO NOT have leveler motors. The plug fits the rheostat and has wire leads for you to attach wiring to if you wish to wire it all up yourself, but that isn't a lot of help. at least you have the rheostat already. 
I'll be calling the dealer this afternoon for an update. 

Inside my Hella ecodes the the tiny black box sales "valeo" on them not hella. What should i do?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (BOSS_MJF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOSS_MJF* »_
Inside my Hella ecodes the the tiny black box sales "valeo" on them not hella. What should i do?

No prob, some are made by Valeo. They should all be connected the same. They are "plugged in", aren't they?


----------

